# Gestational diabetes questionnaire



## ckrynicki1 (Mar 8, 2010)

My name is Carl Krynicki and I am a student at the University of Leicester. I am currently undertaking research into psychological factors that are associated with Gestational Diabetes. Please follow the link www.surveymonkey.com/gdmquestionnaire to complete this questionnaire. This questionnaire doesn?t take too long to complete. I am particularly interested in looking at South Asian women but I will need respondents from all ethnic backgrounds, so everyone is welcome to take part. The questionnaire has been adapted from previous questionnaires and has received ethical approval from the University of Leicester Ethical Committee. 

Thank you,

Carl Krynicki

Thanks to all those who have already completed the questionnaire. However, I just need a few more to take part. Please note that if the questionnaire is not fully completed, then I wont be able to use your data. 

Thanks,

Carl


----------

